# Aga Khan Entrance exam 2010



## ZoyaZ (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi, 
Just recently, I received my admit card for the AKU exam in Toronto. Are there other foreigners planning on taking this exam?


----------



## lina (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi zoya z

I have also gotten my admit card for the test but I am taking it in New York.


----------



## Aiman Syeda (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey, I'm interested in applying to Aga Khan University as well. I'm currently in my second semester of Grade 11 in Mississauga, Canada. How do I go about applying to Aga Khan? I know I'll have to write my SATs but I'm confused about how I'm going to write their entrance exam since I won't even be done my grade 12 second semester when their entrance exam takes place. Please, any information would be helpful. Thanks a lot


----------



## lina (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Aiman Syeda,

I have given the entrance exam for Aga Khan this year. This years was in March and the date I think was 14. Yeah thats fine if u wont be done with ur grade 12... as suppose u apply next year..n give teh entrance exam then still u will have time to give ur transcript in till august. for this year, the last date that AKU will recieve SATS and transcripts is August 20. If u need any more info. feel free to ask.


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

lina said:


> Hi zoya z
> 
> I have also gotten my admit card for the test but I am taking it in New York.


How you get your admit card and taking entry test in New York instead of going back to pakistan? Add more please thank you


----------



## Aiman Syeda (Oct 14, 2009)

lina said:


> Hi Aiman Syeda,
> 
> I have given the entrance exam for Aga Khan this year. This years was in March and the date I think was 14. Yeah thats fine if u wont be done with ur grade 12... as suppose u apply next year..n give teh entrance exam then still u will have time to give ur transcript in till august. for this year, the last date that AKU will recieve SATS and transcripts is August 20. If u need any more info. feel free to ask.


 
Hi Lina,
Thanks so much for your reply. See, my concern is that by March 14, I won't have finished my courses for second semester. Hence, I won't know all the material covered and I'm afraid that will hinder my performance in the extrance exam. Am I right to be concerned or is the exam general? And if you don't mind my asking, how did you find the exam for AKU? And what are you doing financially? OSAP? 
Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## lina (Jan 24, 2010)

@ Hammad Khan
I got my admit card in mail. When u fill out the application AKU have options for people who live in abroad where they want to give the test so I preferred New York and in the application u write ur address and other important info. then when the application gets approved they mail the admit card to the address listed in the application.
I hope this is helpful Hammad, feel free to ask any Q.

@Aiman Syeda
I think the best way to study for the AKU test is from the SAT II subject books, and there are other posts on this subject in the forum, some people also prefer FSC books and I couldnot get those so I studied from SAT ii subject books. And there is post which is named Aga Khan University test 2010, someone has posted the questions and has given ideas how was the test, read that, whoever has posted that did a great job...they are exact questions that were on the test, so u will get an idea.

I think for the exam a person has to study, I finished my high school in 2009 and I am in college rite now, so for me when I graduated I wasnot thinking about going to Pakistan, and after one year I thought lets apply to the uni. in Pakistan. So my plans were so sudden that I tried my best to study for the AKU test but I really didnt studied as I should have and weekend I came back from the AKU TEST I had my finals for the college. And if u spend really good time on the sat subject books u will do good. And it is really good if u have started thinking rite now about going to med. school in pak, u have plenty of time to get prepared for the test, and see the requirements.

First of all, I hope I get into AKU (InshAllah) and if I do then my parents will pay and if there is little bit problem, I think we will take loans. But AKU also has option for financial aid.

Aiman anytime, if u have any more Q. u can ask me. I hope this is helpful.


----------



## Aiman Syeda (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks Lina. This was really helpful  
Do you know the score that AKU wants on SAT II? Because in some places on their website they're asking for a minimum of 700 and others say a minimum of 500. I'm not sure which is it ?


----------



## lina (Jan 24, 2010)

AKU's minimum score is 700.

You're welcome!!


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

lina said:


> @ Hammad Khan
> I got my admit card in mail. When u fill out the application AKU have options for people who live in abroad where they want to give the test so I preferred New York and in the application u write ur address and other important info. then when the application gets approved they mail the admit card to the address listed in the application.
> I hope this is helpful Hammad, feel free to ask any Q.
> 
> ...


----------



## lina (Jan 24, 2010)

yES Hammad u can take the test in her (USA)

I gave my test in New York, and in the application for the people who live in abroad, it gives options where would u like to take ur entrance test there were options like New York, Toronto, Singapore, Dubai, England. And I am not sure whether the emabassy would know anything they might, But the entrance test can also be taken in USA (New York).

I hope that answers ur Question.


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

thank you so much sis.


----------



## livin_ib (Mar 27, 2009)

so, has anyone (especially international applicants) gotten their results from the 2010 entry test yet?


----------



## maher92 (Mar 9, 2010)

i got mine yesterday unfortunately didnt pass the passing percentage is 59% in science i got 52%
best of luck to all you guys


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

isn't entry exam marks are 50%?


----------



## maher92 (Mar 9, 2010)

i dont know but i got 82% in english and 52% in science they wrote in the letter that 
they will be calling those people for interviews who got more than 59% in science
did anyone else get their results?


----------



## bubble gum (Nov 27, 2009)

hey, they included percentage of only the science section this year! did anyone get shortlisted?


----------



## maher92 (Mar 9, 2010)

hey i was wondering if applying to AKU next year and wasting this year would be worth it could anyone please give suggestions, thanks


----------



## lina (Jan 24, 2010)

hEY Maher92

I am not sure that wasting one year and then applying to AKU..will be worth...(and yeah ask someone who has applied to AKU 2nd time)..I think apply to other uni's as DIMC, ZIAUDDIN (dont have hostel), Shifa, CMH. Are you finishing your high school now, or u did already?


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

maher92 said:


> hey i was wondering if applying to AKU next year and wasting this year would be worth it could anyone please give suggestions, thanks


Wasting one year for what reson? Its good to joine this year. One year is very long time for a student i think. I think you should take entry exam again in this year. All depands on you, you could think more better about your self then the others. Good luck Allah may help you to choose the right path.:happy:


----------



## maher92 (Mar 9, 2010)

thanks for those suggestions, i will be finishing high school in june , does you guys know if AKU accepts transfer students they dont mention anything about them on their website


----------



## sweetlilpaki (Nov 29, 2010)

@Lina and any others reading this posts that can help me out.. 
im a student from USA looking forward to apply to aku this year. I have gotten all A's in my every science class. and i have had alot of medical hands on experience like shadowing doctors, volunteering hospitals and taking pre-medical courses offered at some medical school for high schoolers in USA. However i want to know do i have to take just the three subjects test? and when do the score for them have to be in the skool? Other question how can i prepare my self fully for succeeding in the aku admission test besides using SAT II books ?


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

sweetlilpaki said:


> @Lina and any others reading this posts that can help me out..
> im a student from USA looking forward to apply to aku this year. I have gotten all A's in my every science class. and i have had alot of medical hands on experience like shadowing doctors, volunteering hospitals and taking pre-medical courses offered at some medical school for high schoolers in USA. However i want to know do i have to take just the three subjects test? and when do the score for them have to be in the skool? Other question how can i prepare my self fully for succeeding in the aku admission test besides using SAT II books ?


 
Nice the volunteer work will help you a lot. yes you have to take only three subject exam. If you are high school student or applying next year pak med school my advice is don't take three subjects together. Take one by one. you will have to pay for three subjects at each time but its help full, you will be able to get up to 700 in each subject. On the test day you only have to do is after taking one subject exam just walk out of the class room. Do not fill out any section for any other exam and if you will file it out and erase it then it will count as you have taken the test but answered nothing it can give you zero in the subject. its all up to you if you can take all three exams together you take them. best of luck. For preparation i recommend you to study from regent review books and Kaplan SAT subject books contact with your high school subject teachers for reviews. Your scores will be in the school in 5-8 weeks but you can check them on net after 2-3 weeks. more information is at collegeboard.com.I hope this info will help you. Good luck Allah may help you :happy:


----------



## sweetlilpaki (Nov 29, 2010)

@hammad Khan 
Thank you so much i greatly appreciate the information you have provided. Did you also get accepted from usa into Agha khan? .. nd yes deff i am taking one test one by one.. im a senior in high school therefore the application process has already begun and i don't know if i should take a year off and prepare for these exams step by step or should i take them this upcoming year in 2011 before the august deadline? Do i also submit my SAT I? or just the SAT II if you get SHORTLISTED or is it required for everyone. cuz in one of their pages on line it said you could either submit sat 1, sat 2 or take the aku test. 
p.s (i apologize for asking so many questions but i seriously need help)


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

I am not Agah khan student. As you explained your situation, you don’t have to take a year off. You can take sat subject in this year and one by one. You can take a subject test on January 22 the dead line to submit the application for Jan is dec 22, next one march 12, and last one on may 7. You can apply from college board.com or can get application form from your high school. If you have taken sat1 It will be better if you submit them but its not required. Good luck Allah may help you:happy:


----------



## asma28 (Dec 7, 2010)

hey salams
Im a student who just gave my Alevels,the subjects are Biology,Chemistry,Physics,General Studies(english) and Mathematics and results will be most probably out by march 2011,will also be giving the SAT II exams on the 22nd January,I just wanted to ask if I wish to apply to AKU,what do i need to do?Do i need to wait till my Alevels results are released or can i apply earlier?What do i need to do for application to AKU?And also i wish to ask,what about those who are sitting for AP exams for chemistry,physics and Biology in may and results will be out by mid July,can they still apply to AKU for the year 2011?


----------

